# STW CFD vs. Index Options



## hissho (29 June 2006)

Hi all

Macquarie has just introduced this:
"STW.ASX has been added to the list of CFDs available to provide investors with exposure to the StreetTracks S&P/ASX 200 exchange traded fund (ETF). The fund aims to track the S&P/ASX 200 index by investing in the securities comprising the S&P/ASX 200 index. The ASX security code is STW."

i'm a bit confused here: what's "the StreetTracks S&P/ASX 200 exchange traded fund (ETF)"? is trading STW.ASX similar(or equivalent) to trading index options on XJO?   

any comments appreciated,
hissho


----------

